# Short-Term....SwingTrade (Set-Ups)



## MARKETWAVES (1 October 2007)

*SHORT TERM TRADE SET-UPS FOR ALL !*

Swing trading is actually one of the best trading styles for the beginning
trader to get his or her feet wet, and still offers significant profit potential
for the intermediate and advanced traders.

THIS THREAD IS BEING SET UP AS REFERENCE TO WHAT IS GOING ON
IN THE *6 MAJOR CURRENCY PAIRS* UTILIZING ELLIOTT WAVES AS A
PRIMARY TRADING METHOD TO DETERMINE PROBABLE MARKET TURNS .

*Usd/Chf , Usd/Cad , Usd/Yen ----- Eur/Usd , Gbp/Usd , Aud/Usd*

---------------------------------------------------------------

ALL ARE WELCOME.........JUST TRY TO POST A CHART WITH YOUR CALL !


----------



## MARKETWAVES (1 October 2007)

*Usd/Chf*

  Elliot Waves  at work ...........


----------



## MARKETWAVES (1 October 2007)

*Eur/Usd
--------------------------------*
( Long Term Wave-Count ) 9/28/07


----------



## MARKETWAVES (1 October 2007)

Here is looking  the  *Yen......*
////////////////////////////////////////////////
 This  is  a  chart  set-up from earlier  today 
- Price appears to  be  breaking out of this Falling Dagger  Formation ................( Short Term )


----------



## wavepicker (1 October 2007)

Hello marketwaves,

Long time no see,  hows things??

Good to see you re emerge again


----------



## MARKETWAVES (1 October 2007)

Let's see  here ................ 
* Ausd/Usd *

Price Action /////////////


----------



## MARKETWAVES (1 October 2007)

wavepicker said:


> Hello marketwaves,
> 
> Long time no see,  hows things??
> 
> Good to see you re emerge again




I am  here because of  DTM who  has  reached out  to  me  asked me to come  back here ..........
 Ive  been  reading  through all  the Technical Analysis  in here lately
and  there  is  much to discuss ..............Where are  your  charts ?

You  are a very proficient  chartist -
  Many  can  benefit from your  work in here ......  

 Your  words are  best  told -with a  chart  attached  to it 
-----------------------------------------------------------
Anyway , 
Why  is  there  no  chart  thread in this forum 
 dedicated to the  work of  Wavepicker ?


----------



## wavepicker (1 October 2007)

MARKETWAVES said:


> I am  here because of  DTM who  has  reached out  to  me  asked me to come  back here ..........
> Ive  been  reading  through all  the Technical Analysis  in here lately
> and  there  is  much to discuss ..............Where are  your  charts ?
> 
> ...




hahahaha, I am scattered all over this place. Sometimes in the wars, mostly just killing time hehe. Have not had much time for FX lately, focusing on slightly longer term ASX swing trades.

Posted some at this link recently(Not FX related though)
https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=8217&page=2


BTW, Like you charts and totally agree but for perhaps some minor subdivsions to finish soon??

Do you still keep in touch with Jamie??

Great to see you back and keep up the good posts

Cheers


----------



## MARKETWAVES (1 October 2007)

/////////////////////////////////////////////////////////
 ---------------------------------------------------

Here  is  what  the Us Dollar looks  like ................


----------



## MARKETWAVES (3 October 2007)

*Usd/Chf*

  Appears  to  be  rallying  out of  this  End of Wave 5  Chart set-up
posted here  from this this  past Friday's  close  .....................

//////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////


----------



## >Apocalypto< (3 October 2007)

MARKETWAVES said:


> *Usd/Chf*
> 
> Appears  to  be  rallying  out of  this  End of Wave 5  Chart set-up
> posted here  from this this  past Friday's  close  .....................
> ...




the USD/CHF looks very similar to the USD/JPY same double bottom on the charts.

Thanks for the posts Maketwaves


----------



## MARKETWAVES (3 October 2007)

Hello Trade -It 

 -------------------------------
 Do  you have  a  chart  illustrating what  you  are  saying ?
  Can you please Post a Chart so we  see  both Double Bottoms ?    

----------------------------------------------------------------
///////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////

Here is the* Usd/Yen *:

There appears to be an underlying Inverted Head & Shoulder Pattern
Formation in the chart ...... All this needs now is some thing to push it ....

( See chart below )


----------



## MARKETWAVES (3 October 2007)

*UPDATE ............TIME*
Here  is  how  the  Yen  Trade-Setup from  on Sunday turned  out 
////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////
The Usd/Yen price entry of 115.00 got triggered
---------------------------------------------------------------------

3rd Target has been met ............Gain 70 points today....

--------------------------------------------------------------------
//////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////
*Buy* Usd/Yen  2740 ..................... 1st Stop...... 2882

*1st Target *........115.30....*2nd Target *.......115.50....*3rd Target *....... 115.70

------------------------------------------------------------------------

*NO* HINDSITE........, *NO* NEWS........., *NO* MEETINGS..........

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
*It's all in the charts ...............*

------------------------------------------------------------------------
 Elliott Waves ...... Do they work? ...............  You  be the Judge !


----------



## >Apocalypto< (3 October 2007)

Yep I took the a trade in the USD/JPY the other day (Posted in classic TA).

Reason of trade:

Double bottom on support plus a minor higher low CCI confirmed the chart support I took 4 contracts out for a total of 107 pips with a sell of two for 71 and a close of the other two for 36 pips. Minor support line my entry area @ 11489, see chart (4 Hour)

The usd/jpy is still in a range but holding out on the top end of it. A break out of 11600 could really be saying something.

MW good on you for flying the EW flag I am a enormous fan of Wavepickers work, good to see skilled technicians in here willing to share.

Good trading....


----------



## bobensero (3 October 2007)

hi there, just wandering who you use to trade forex, also what books would you recommend to learn more about forex?


----------



## It's Snake Pliskin (4 October 2007)

bobensero said:


> hi there, just wandering who you use to trade forex, also what books would you recommend to learn more about forex?




Search the internet there is a lot to be found. 
Kathy Lien, Boris Schlossberg, there is a Russian guy who wrote a book recently.


----------



## MARKETWAVES (4 October 2007)

MARKETWAVES said:


> Here is the* Usd/Yen *:
> 
> There appears to be an underlying Inverted Head & Shoulder Pattern
> Formation in the chart ...... All this needs now is some thing to push it ....
> ...



*UPDATE :
*
 The Usd/Yen is " Bustin Loose "  and looking like  a 
Classic Inverted  Head & Shoulder Breakout .......


----------



## MARKETWAVES (5 October 2007)

*Re: Your latest trade based on T/A*

Tomorrow is a big day for the Funny-Mentals .............

What will you do ? ...........................
------------------------------------------------------------------
Basically it's all about the Us Dollar /
*Every Currency , Commodity , and Equity market will be directly affected*
Things may get erratic . Price coluld move to some extremes !
Personally , I think the government Cooks the books like any other corporation
and it is not the job of governments to tell us the truth ....
If they did tell the truth to many people would freak out all over the place
and make matters worse so they sugar coat everything .

The way they cook the books is with Revisions ....
There are just to many revisions of reports during the course of a year
If these governmental agencies don't have a correct report why put it out in
the first place ?- especially knowing that traders are making bets on the various
markets based on what they report ........///////
Well , you know what they say , The Devil is in the Details !
///////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////

Just remember ,

No matter what wave-count you believe is happening ,
*
Trading is about you ability to Manage Risk and Protect your assets*
-This means more than figuring out who has the right or wrong wave-count

( To succeed in trading you must study Money Management )

--------------------------------------------------------------------
All of technical analysis is Subjective
Elliott Waves , Gann , Gartleys , Wolfwaves -
(It does'nt matter which one you use )
again , all of these methods and others are Subjective !

*Keep those stops as small as possible .....!*


----------



## MARKETWAVES (5 October 2007)

*Re: Your latest trade based on T/A*

This  is an alternative  wave -count  for  the  Euro/Usd
------------------------------------------------------
 Price has been  Blasting out of  this *D*ouble *B*ottom *F*ormation !


----------



## MARKETWAVES (5 October 2007)

*Re: Your latest trade based on T/A*

 Australian Dollar 

 Here is  an  Elliott Wave look  at the 
* Aud/Usd*
----------------------------------------------------------------------------
Click Here :
https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=13676&stc=1&d=1191236867

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 See More Charts  
Click Here :https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?p=208770#post208770


----------



## MARKETWAVES (6 October 2007)

*Re: Your latest trade based on T/A*

Now  that  the * NFP *Fiscso  is over -

  Here  is  a  probable wave-count scenario ............ 
 -------------------------------------------------------
*Only a Probabilty!* ........ Not cast in stone !


----------



## MARKETWAVES (6 October 2007)

*Re: Your latest trade based on T/A*

Mr Wavepicker

  Where  are  you ?
* Y*ou  are  here  1  year now or so -  
as  I  said  before , you  are a strong technical analyst 

  yet how  come  you  haven't  started  a  thread  here ?

 - I  have  looked  all  over  this  forum to find  your  work -----  
 --------------------------------------------------------
 Why not  start  a  thread of  your  own ?......


//////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////
I  also  notice  a you  have  some kinda computer  generated  Elliott  Waves software  that  you are  using - 
That's  not  the  Wave-picker  that I remember , This   software will  not  generate  chart  patterns   .
 Your  hand  drawn charts  are  so  much  better ..........


  This  sequence  of  WXY  that you are using in your charts  was  not  developed  by Nelson Elliott .

  So  why  do  you  use  it ?.............
Why  do  you  label  your charts  with WXY , or WXYZ ?

The  truth of  the  matter  is that back in 1978 , Mr. Pretcher  and  Mr.Fost  
created the  WXY and WXYZ sequence that you are using in your charts 
  They are  not  Elliott Waves the  Nelson  Elliott way .

 Here is proof 

 Read  page 6  of  this document 
  " The  Origins  of  Elliott  Waves "


----------



## wavepicker (6 October 2007)

*Re: Your latest trade based on T/A*



MARKETWAVES said:


> Mr Wavepicker
> 
> Where  are  you ?
> * Y*ou  are  here  1  year now or so -
> ...





Hello MW ,  I am here.

-   I have not bothered ever starting my own blog or thread. I have no real    interest as there are already thousands of threads here with useful information that I wish to add to.

-	My work is NOT computer generated, it is WP generated. I simply use the Advanced Get software as a white board and marker.

-	I learnt to label my charts through the teachings of Prechter. I label the complex correction XYZ. It matters very little which characters you use to denote the patterns you are seeing anyway. All they do is distinguish the degree of trend

-	EW is only 1/3 of my trading arsenal. I have progressed into much deeper TA through the years that compliments my EW studies. I rarely post it on this site because some if it is proprietry. Will do so at a later stage.  It bridges the gaps in EW considerably(These are mainly time related)

-	EW is a useful tool but no the be all and end all. The three things you need consider in this order are as follows:-

Pattern(as in pattern of trend and EW patterns)
TIME (Cycle Analysis)
Price Level

Finding the type of pattern you are dealing with is crucial, and TIME is most important. Price Level is last.  Combine to these three into a coherent, consistent methodology and you have learnt to trade with that will send your trading on a new level.

I also trade patterns, for the best part I don’t really care what wave I am in, because once you have distinguished the pattern and TIME point associated with it, everything else falls into place.


Regards

Wavepicker


----------



## RichKid (6 October 2007)

*Re: Your latest trade based on T/A*



MARKETWAVES said:


> Mr Wavepicker
> 
> Where  are  you ?
> * Y*ou  are  here  1  year now or so -
> ...




Welcome back Markewaves, looking forward to studying more of your work on ASF.

In relation to your remarks:

1) ASF is primarily a forum for the presentation of ideas and discussion rather than a place for advertising egos and personalities. That is one reason why each poster does not have their own thread as you would on some websites where traders each have a selection of trades and set-ups. However, some traders do have specific threads if the nature of their study warrants it. Moderators may edit, merge or delete threads without notice.

2) The document you refer to above has not been attached properly, you may have to post again with the attachment.


----------



## wavepicker (8 October 2007)

*Re: Your latest trade based on T/A*



MARKETWAVES said:


> Australian Dollar
> 
> Here is  an  Elliott Wave look  at the
> * Aud/Usd*
> ...





MW here is an alternate re AUDUSD, both imply the the same for the near term.....


----------

